# White Grape Juice & Cranberry Pom. Juice Need Recipe



## KatyDinkle (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought the following juices and would love your help in creating a 3 gallon recipe. Thanks in advance.

Welches White Grape (have 2-64 ounce jars and 4 frozen concentrates)
R.W. Knudsen Cranberry Pomegranate (have 2-32 ounce jars)

Hoping to make a off dry, delicate wine - not a big fan of reds.


----------



## Julie (Jun 15, 2012)

first check to see if sorbate has been added, it not then add all of your juice and a maybe another 1/2 gallon of water. bring sg to around 1.080. add some tannin, pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, and check the acid and if needed. wait 24 hours and add your yeast, I would use lavlin 1122.


----------



## saramc (Jun 15, 2012)

I use R.W. Knudsen quite often and have had no issue getting it to ferment. Even if sorbate has been added it is typically at a minimal level and should not interfere with fermentability.

I would use this recipe:
128 oz Welch's White Grape Juice
4 frozen WWGJ concentrates, thawed
96 oz R.W. Knudsen Cranberry Pom juice 
water to 3 gallon mark
1 1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme
3 tsp. yeast nutrient 
Invert Sugar Syrup to reach desired SG (no higher than 1.085)
Adjust acid, if needed (though this must will be acid just from the CranPom--you likely will not have to adjust)
3/8 tsp. tannin
Lavlin 71B-1112 or K1-V1116


All "grocery" ingredients should be at room temperature. Prepare your must by combining all juice and water in a fermentation bucket...juice/water should just hit the 3 gallon mark. Check SG. Adjust starting SG by adding invert sugar until "target" is reached. Now add the tannin, pectic enzyme, and yeast nutrient. Cover primary and set aside for at least 12 hours. Add activated yeast (follow package instructions) and cover primary with light towel--secure cover to keep any foreign matter out, but make sure oxygen can get in. Ideal temperature 70-75F, but consult yeast label if you have concerns. Be sure to stir twice a day & check SG daily. When SG has decreased by 2/3 transfer to carboy and attach airlock. When wine is no longer fermenting (SG checked for 3 consecutive days with no change) rack off of any sediment and add k-meta for a 3 gallon batch. Keep under airlock until ready to bottle. Note: the lees should be fine because you are working with juice. Rack off of sediment approximately every 60 days until wine is crystal clear and no longer dropping any sediment. Proceed with back-sweetening and stabilizing, if so indicated. Rack one final time at least 7-10 days after stabilizing/back-sweetening and bottle when you are ready. Serve chilled and enjoy.

*** Keep us posted as to how this turns out for you and what recipe you do use. Enjoy!


----------



## KatyDinkle (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Saramc and advice Julie! 

I've decided to up this to five gallons. How should I increase the juice? I'd like to keep it balanced so that the cranberry/pomegranate is light.

Julie recommended Lavlin 1122...I only have Red Star Cote des Blancs on hand. Is it worth a trip to the store or can I use this?

Any idea of how this will turn out? The cranberry/pom recipes I've found all seem to use red grape juice rather than white.


----------



## KatyDinkle (Jun 16, 2012)

*Update...
*
Based on your recommendations and my ingredients on hand, here is what I put into a primary bucket today:

256 ounces of white grape juice (4-64 ounce bottles)
6 frozen white grape juice concentrate (thawed)
192 ounces of cranberry/pom juice
1 gallon of distilled water brought liquid to the five gallon mark 
4 cups of white sugar (inverted with just enough hot water to make a slushy) brought SG to 1.080
liquid pectin enz. per instructions on jar (1/4 tsp per 5 gallons
yeast nutrient per instructions on jar (1 tsp per gallon)
1 box (15 ounce) golden raisins (should be more but that's all I have on hand - was it worth adding?)

Will pitch yeast (Red Star Cote des Blancs) tomorrow.

I did not add acid blend...should I? (Don't have a pH balance kit)


----------



## KatyDinkle (Jun 28, 2012)

I want to add an f-PAC ( my first one!) to this batch. 

Does this sound ok? 2 lbs of fresh cranberries and a small bottle of POM juice heated until reduced; strained and add liquid to carboy.


----------

